# TRS-27 Auger Belt snapped AGAIN



## Ryan

Today I was at one of the buildings that has one of the TRS-27s. I haven't used the machine yet this year but back around January/February of this year it went into the shop due to a broken Auger belt. (happened while I was cleaning up what the snowplow left behind) I got her out, finally got her started, and she was doing ok until after about 15 minutes of clean up work, again with what the plow truck left behind on the sidewalks and around the light poles, the belt snapped. AGAIN. If the auger belt is snapping frequently what could be the causes of this? There is no smoking or burning that I can tell, it just seems to break in half and that's that. I didn't open it up completely, too cold.. not enough light. I am going to see if I can get one of the building mechanics to load it up onto a trailer and deliver it to my house for me to work on here at home. Surprisingly this particular machine doesn't have any engine/carb issues. (Has to be the only TRS-27 out of the 4 we have that doesn't) It's just been the belt for the auger and I believe it's had a belt replaced for the wheel drive.


----------



## SlowRider22

There are 3 things that I can think of off the top of my head at this ungodly hour...
-The belts that are being used are some cheap knockoff brand that uses low quality material
-The pulleys don't line up perfectly causing a stress to the belt in which it is not designed for
-The belt is too tight, whether it be the wrong size belt or the belt tensioner is adjusted to a ridiculous setting

And let's not forget that sometime it's nothing more than just bad luck. 
I have had 4 tires go flat on my landscaping equipment the past week...never had a flat tire on this equipment for the past 5 years. Sometimes it's just how it is...


----------



## Shryp

Make sure the routing is correct and it isn't getting snagged on anything. Also, make sure you using heavy duty Kevlar or Armid cord belts. Regular car belts from an auto parts store are not designed for heavy loads.


----------



## jtclays

I agree with the other guys to check all that stuff, alignment, idlers. When you get into it, grab hold of the auger pulley and wiggle it, if the bushing is egged or destroyed and the pulley has excessive play, the belts gonna wobble around too. My guess would be the auger engagement idler was adjusted all the way IN as an old belt started to slip, it broke finally and then someone just threw on a new belt and the idler is still adjusted all the way IN on a tight relatively short belt as compared to the idler setting. That auger engagement idler has a slot to adjust. See 31, 32. Also check that 29 spins nice and easy, those can freeze up or wobble. I had to replace the idler pulleys on my 826.


----------



## sscotsman

Another thing that could be a factor..the Deere TRS machines are just notoriously bad quality:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

scroll down past the Cub Cadet secton to the John Deere section.
Scot


----------



## Ryan

Thanks for the advice. I definitely know the TRS (Murrary Built) suck. Sadly my church buildings have 4 of these things that I need to make last for a few more years before they will be old enough that the church HQ will approve replacement of them. (For new Ariens! YAY!)


----------



## so2315

Seems like everybody runs down the TRS 27, but mine has been a workhorse for 15 years! I stepped up to this from a MTD, and the auger gears on these seem a **** of allot better than MTD. Sno-King 8hp motor on sheet metal base, can't really see why everybody runs these into the ground so much.


----------



## micah68kj

so2315 said:


> Seems like everybody runs down the TRS 27, but mine has been a workhorse for 15 years! I stepped up to this from a MTD, and the auger gears on these seem a **** of allot better than MTD. Sno-King 8hp motor on sheet metal base, can't really see why everybody runs these into the ground so much.


I'm not runing them into the ground but if I had to make a choice between the 2 blowers I'd have stuck with the older MTD. The older MTD machines were actually pretty good. Nothing fancy but reliable.


----------



## micah68kj

Ryan said:


> Thanks for the advice. I definitely know the TRS (Murrary Built) suck. Sadly my church buildings have 4 of these things that I need to make last for a few more years before they will be old enough that the church HQ will approve replacement of them. (For new Ariens! YAY!)


Maybe you want to get your deacons or whoever controls the finances to get out there early some morning and let *them* try using the equipment.


----------

